# US Index Funds



## Ariyahn2011 (10 June 2015)

Hi guys, can anybody suggest some good US Index funds with dividends that can compound over many years? 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## History Repeats (10 June 2015)

Have a look at Vanguard.


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (10 June 2015)

They are listed on the ASX are they not? Vanguard?


----------



## History Repeats (10 June 2015)

Ariyahn2011 said:


> They are listed on the ASX are they not? Vanguard?




ASX traded.
https://www.vanguardinvestments.com.au/retail/ret/investments/etfs.jsp#etfstab


----------



## thembi (24 June 2015)

Ariyahn2011 said:


> Hi guys, can anybody suggest some good US Index funds with dividends that can compound over many years?
> Thanks in advance..




There is an ASX traded product focused on US stocks but which aims to provide higher income, US Yield Maximiser I believe?


----------



## sinner (24 June 2015)

There are now heaps and heaps of ETFs for US exposure, aside from the existing managed funds available.

Click here:

http://www.asx.com.au/products/etf/managed-funds-etp-product-list.htm

Then click "ETPs" and scroll down to "International Broad Based".

From memory, the iShares S&P500 (IVV) and Vanguard Total US Market (VTS) have some of the lowest fees out of all the ETFs offered on ASX.


----------



## thembi (24 June 2015)

sinner said:


> There are now heaps and heaps of ETFs for US exposure, aside from the existing managed funds available.
> 
> Click here:
> 
> ...




Thanks for that, the yield related US fund I was talking about was UMAX


----------



## QuietGrowth (15 November 2015)

If you are looking for a diversified exposure to the US market for a low expense ratio, then go for VTS that is traded in ASX. It does not hurt you.

We at *QuietGrowth* have included VTS in all our portfolios to represent the Developed Markets (US) asset class.

(This should be pertinent to you, though your question was more on the lines of finding an ETF that gives good dividends and has exposure to the US market).

Dilip
QuietGrowth


----------



## DeepState (15 November 2015)

QuietGrowth said:


> If you are looking for a diversified exposure to the US market for a low expense ratio, then go for VTS that is traded in ASX. It does not hurt you.
> 
> We at *QuietGrowth* have included VTS in all our portfolios to represent the Developed Markets (US) asset class.
> 
> ...




Hi Dilip

All very interesting.

Please correct me if I am mistaken.  From the looks of your website, QuietGrowth is an authorised rep of an AFSL holder:

https://www.quietgrowth.com.au/





If this is correct, please refer to the following extract from the Aussie Stock Forums site, beneath the fields where you type your messages.  Item (4) may be of interest and, more importantly, relevance.


----------



## QuietGrowth (16 November 2015)

DeepState said:


> If this is correct, please refer to the following extract from the Aussie Stock Forums site,




Thanks for that, DeepState.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 January 2016)

QuietGrowth said:


> If you are looking for a diversified exposure to the US market for a low expense ratio, then go for VTS that is traded in ASX. It does not hurt you.
> 
> We at *QuietGrowth* have included VTS in all our portfolios to represent the Developed Markets (US) asset class.
> 
> ...




Hi Quietgrowth, would you now prefer VGS though?


----------



## Logique (19 January 2016)

https://www.vanguardinvestments.com.au/retail/ret/investments/etfs.jsp#etfstab

Firstly, disclosure, no commercial involvement or investment. 

Interesting thread, thanks to all above, I'll be taking a look at these. And others similar.


----------

